# vhs auf pc freeware prog



## raphaelk (3. November 2003)

hi, ich will per videorecorder einen vhs auf den pc bekommen. da gibt es ja z.b. das programm davideo für vhs, ich suche aber ein kostenloses programm dafür, da ich moment kein geld für davideo vhs hab. ne demoversion hab ich auch nicht gefunde...


danke


----------



## kasper (3. November 2003)

Versucht es mit VirtualDub!


----------



## raphaelk (3. November 2003)

ok...doch irgendwie bekomme ich die verbindung zwischen pc und videorecorder nicht hin. diese kabel habe ich hier:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006J4NO/wwwkelkoode-ef-21/028-6600739-7870102

sind das die richtigen?


----------



## kasper (3. November 2003)

Keine Ahnung. Ich weiss ja nicht was für Hardware du hast.
Schau einfach nach was für Anschlüsse du auf deiner TV-Karte oder  Grafikkarte(TV-In) hast.


----------

